# strikes



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egypt unrest: Striking doctors flock to Tahrir Square


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

BBC news said that all Egyptians are revolting - I disagree, I've actually met one or two very nice ones!!!


----------

